# Finding flanno SA



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

What a morning!...... Many of you know I have been looking for flanno. When I started looking I didn't know the name, but it was big, it was red and I had heard tales of the elusive fish with the humped head. Then Solatree outed it. It was flanno and lives south. I was lured out of my spot on dinner ground to look for flanno. Ben with his stealth came with me first time entering flanno teritory and while I couldnt find flanno, Ben, now known as bastard Ben got a 72cm flanno. He smiled bright. Four donuts later and without a smile I retreated to my spot. I wasn't ready for flanno. I practiced all the little tips others had gave me and honed my skills on dinner snaps. I was feeling good, confidence restored and Sunday night I set the alarm for 5am and readied with a red and then another and did I have another? 5am came and went..... dam red! 5.30am I woke and jumped out of bed, flanno waits for no one! Got to the launch spot and somebody was there but I didn't recognise who. He had a hobie, good start, and offered to give me a lift with mine so must be okay. His was on a trailer. Mark from Rays outdoors. He told me he didn't fish here much and had yet to land his first metro red. I asked would he like to tag along. So off we went into flanno territory to one of my marks, anchored up, you know the drill and bamm or is that zzzzzzzz Was this flanno? Could this be my day? Screaming reel and the little abu garcia didn't know what hit it. Big head shakes and big runs and as it got closer to the yak I backed of the drag just to be sure. Was it flanno? Quick measure and no, 67cm a new pb but not flanno. Then before I could re bait zzzzzzz the other rods going and again the little abu garcia is touching its toes. Two in the bag and I'm bagged! Two short of 70cm. Mark has yet to catch a fish so before I release junior flanno I call over "do you want a fish?" Sure is the reply. Back to fishing....... zzzzzzzz and another is on and powerful and as I'm playing it zzzzzzzzz and the other rod is going. Two powerful fish on. I have the 400 reel in my hand as it went off first and I am tring to subdue the run when I see the black base of the little 250 shimano,, I am being spooled! I quickly shove one rod in the holder and grab the other. I get pressure on the 250 reel and regain a little line and I am playing that fish when I notice in my haste the first has the braid caught around the top eye and the little abu garcia is fighting for its life while the fish on the other end is fighting for his or hers, dam political correctness. Well the rod didn't break nor the leader to braid knot but either the leader snapped or big red took a big bite. Freedom well won. Back to the 250 reel and after a short tussle big red is in the yak, but short of flanno wins freedom. Then Mark is on and he's happy. Should have called him grinner. His first metro red and it's in his esky so I shout over "thats you bagged" as I have a fish with his name on it. And back to fishing...zzzzzzzzzz on again and zzzzzzzzz again another in the yak and released and another snaps my leader. Its not the drag, I have it backed off , it is the leader or its teeth but im using circles so I suspect dodgy leader. Then Mark's on again and he is very happy and getting happier, I can hear the squeals of delight and the words......"it's massive". Looks like I'm bagged again as he holds it up...... it's f...k'n flanno. The bastard has caught flanno! It doesn't rellay matter that at the end of the morning I scored 7 junior flannos (only two in the esky) and that Mark had hooked just two fish. He had flanno! From hence he will be referred to as "Bastard Mark". And I will keep looking.

View attachment 2


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I think Flanno's worried you'll stop writing these good reports if you find him, Geoff


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley said:


> I think Flanno's worried you'll stop writing these good reports if you find him, Geoff


I do enjoy the outings and if I do catch flanno I'm not sure what I'll do next ........ such a dilemma!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Well done guys, great to see some bigger fish


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> I find the thread title misleading.


I know.. he's clearly wearing a tshirt. no fashion sense what so ever.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> I find the thread title misleading.


Found Flanno would be misleading....


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> I find the thread title misleading.


Found Flanno would be misleading....


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Good stuff guys, great to see nice size fish still down there&#8230;.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

You probably should change your topic to....A Couple of Bastards! Well done on the snaps, would have been cold this morning, I bet you were feeling sorry for us folk that were off to work, also bet you haven't been able to wipe the smile off ya face.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

snowymacco said:


> You probably should change your topic to....A Couple of Bastards! Well done on the snaps, would have been cold this morning, I bet you were feeling sorry for us folk that were off to work, also bet you haven't been able to wipe the smile off ya face.


Jamie you are right on all accounts. Big high was had from my habit of choice. I was thinking I'm not taking any bastards out with me again.... but then they weren't bastards until after!


----------



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

Great report Geoff, haven't been on this page for ages to my regret!.
Was great meeting you and look forward to next time. Flanno and his mate are safe in the freezer don't worry!


----------



## plasticlova (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone know about the blue fins? Both fish had blue markings as well (not the standard blue spots) was wondering if it was a breading thing.
looked like the bigger one had been gaffed as it had a hole in its flank.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Mark my last outing on dinner snapper (about 55cm) had very clear blue on fins. Lovely to see the colors as they swam. I hadn't noticed it before but wondered if I was only seeing it for first time.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Mark my last outing on dinner snapper (about 55cm) had very clear blue on fins. Lovely to see the colors as they swam. I hadn't noticed it before but wondered if I was only seeing it for first time.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

well done Geoff, your persistence is bound to pay off sooner or later with a 70+ unit.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

plasticlova said:


> Great report Geoff, haven't been on this page for ages to my regret!.
> Was great meeting you and look forward to next time. Flanno and his mate are safe in the freezer don't worry!


 Hey - welcome back Mark and well done for team Flanno, plastic division - and what an appropriate user name "Plasticlova" ! - one more for the team  viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65028&p=724557#p724557 
So is that one above 70cm or did you score two above 70cm and have to release one because Geoff had kept a junior with your name on it ?
And keep it up Geoff - well done on the new PB - you only need another 3 cm :shock: errr ...of fish that is, not that size matters -- well it does sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

solatree said:


> So is that one above 70cm or did you score two above 70cm and have to release one because Geoff had kept a junior with your name on it ?)


One flanno Andrew. By the look of Mark's pic the other is bloody close!


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Great fish. I'm hoping to get out soon.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Right there are some smashing looking fish gentlemen, well done.
Cheers
Bob


----------

